# Victoria : I need a miracle



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh No ----

I had allergies since I was a kid along with asthma. I used to have asthma attacks multiples times a day as well as bronchitis several times a year - I had it bad and 7 years of desensitization therapy did nothing. I was on multiple medications daily with poor control.

9 years ago I read a book called The China Study by Dr. Colin Campbell - which I thought was about the tainted pet food coming out of China - but it was a completely different topic - about human diet - The China Study was the largest study ever done on the human diet lead by Dr. Campbell when Nixon had first opened relations with China. Anyhow I highly recommend the book - but I had other more serious health issues - connective tissue disorder, myositosis - all the muscles in my body were swollen - my arms and legs were hot to the touch and swollen and I could barely move - my doctors wanted me in a wheelchair and maybe a nursing home. Well I was reading this book and decided to make radical changes to my diet because I was eating a healthy version of the Standard American Diet - and here I was so ill. I chose the Dr. John McDougall diet - and I knew it would lower my cholesterol and blood pressure etc. but I was hoping it would reduce my inflammation - which it did - more effective than the cortisone treatment which caused side effects. A few months later and I was up to walking 5 miles a day which I never could have believed. In the spring, DH and I went hiking in a wooded area - and there was pollen flying in the air and I realized that - I had stopped all my allergy medication and I was having absolutely no problem with pollen that would have set off an asthma attack. I was shocked - I had no idea.

Maybe it will have the same effect for you? If you google Dr. John McDonald (who is a medical doctor) you'll find his website with all the information for free on his diet as well as a forum which is very supportive. It's worth a try. Oh and if you're on medication - you'll find that some medication you will need to taper off as you won't need it, and some medication you will need to lower your dosage if you remain on the diet. 

I'm still on this diet - I never want to go back to the way I was.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you're having trouble with allergies around Victoria! I'm hoping you get your miracle, though it's nice that the breeder is so understanding about it.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this!

I have asthma, exercised induced - but also a severe allergy to cats. So when you describe every mucous membrane inflamed and itchy - including lungs I know just what you mean.

There is no other answer, except as you say, a miracle. I have had to move from an apartment due to this. I have had to re-home a child's pet.

It's your health.

And it's why we are a poodle household.

But again....what a disappointment.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this! But you are doing what is right for both of you. So sad, I wish a miracle will happen but maybe the next little one wont have the same affect on your allergies. Little Victoria is such a precious little one!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Oh No ----
> 
> I had allergies since I was a kid along with asthma. I used to have asthma attacks multiples times a day as well as bronchitis several times a year - I had it bad and 7 years of desensitization therapy did nothing. I was on multiple medications daily with poor control.
> 
> ...


Is this a vegan diet ? There seems to be many diets by Dr John McDonald, not sure which one I should focus on. Would you have the link to his website and forum ? I find nothing under this name, but John McDougall pops up a lot.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, my heart sank when I saw the title of your thread. I am just so sorry to see this unhappy situation has arisen. If you can try Skylar's advice hopefully you will see enough improvement in the next week to have a clear answer. Just sad with you...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Is this a vegan diet ? There seems to be many diets by Dr John McDonald, not sure which one I should focus on. Would you have the link to his website and forum ?


It's not a vegan diet because that has some additional meaning beyond food choices. 

Here is the diet https://www.drmcdougall.com/health/education/free-mcdougall-program/

And here is the forum https://www.drmcdougall.com/forums/

While I know many people ease into eating this way - it's hard- I found it actually easier to jump in 100% - you get results faster and you deal with the frustration of making changes over quickly rather than stringing them out. Sort of like diving into a cold pool - you quickly warm up as you swim around where as slowly immersing yourself into the pool keeps you colder.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> It's not a vegan diet because that has some additional meaning beyond food choices.
> 
> Here is the diet https://www.drmcdougall.com/health/education/free-mcdougall-program/
> 
> ...


Thanks ! I looked at it and there are some foods I can't eat. I have food intolerance and I can eat gluten, dairy products, legumes, onions, garlic and others.

I have a strict diet that I follow (or used to) that s gluten free and low carb. The only thing is I went off the wagon and started eating really bad a few weeks ago. Your post reminded me how important it is yo eat well.

So going back to my good habits tomorrow and hopefully it will help with allergies.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have celiacs disease so I'm seriously gluten free. I also react to corn and rice and have a serious peanut allergy. The thing is there's such a wide choice of food that there is plenty to eat. 

But yes eating food that you know causes a reaction can definitely be setting up generalized inflammation which makes you allergic response to Victoria probably worse. 

I hope you find your miracle because Victoria is so beautiful and fitting in so well to your household and your heart.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have allergic asthma I am allergic to grass, trees, dust, dust mites and I am severely allergic to ragweed but only mildly so to cats and dogs. But I did have a major problem with Walter the cat when I brought him home from the shelter. I hadn't had a cat in 4 years. 

I ended up bathing the cat haven't had an issue since then but do still have an issue with Gracie, the pom/chi mix but bathing her on the same schedule as the poodles every of every 2 weeks helps as well.

In the time that you had Victoria did you bathe her? To rid some of external allergens?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Dechi .....your news makes me sad for you! I hope you find your miracle or at least a solution!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry Dechi! This is such sad news.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

twyla said:


> I have allergic asthma I am allergic to grass, trees, dust, dust mites and I am severely allergic to ragweed but only mildly so to cats and dogs. But I did have a major problem with Walter the cat when I brought him home from the shelter. I hadn't had a cat in 4 years.
> 
> I ended up bathing the cat haven't had an issue since then but do still have an issue with Gracie, the pom/chi mix but bathing her on the same schedule as the poodles every of every 2 weeks helps as well.
> 
> In the time that you had Victoria did you bathe her? To rid some of external allergens?


Yes, I did bathe her because I figured her hair was probably carrying allergens from the other dogs and the cat she was living with.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, so very sorry to hear this news. 

I also have terrible allergies, using a long-acting inhaler daily, plus the rescue inhaler as needed. Cats, dust, etc. etc. and that's also why I have poodles. And Pericles has a bath every three weeks, minimum. 

So here is what I have noticed: allergic reactions are additive. If it's pollen season, AND I go to a house with cats, AND I eat something that I shouldn't, I am in big trouble. You said you've been a bit lax with eating problem foods recently: so that's the easiest to deal with and you are already on it.

I try to not eat any processed foods at all. Don't do this 100 per cent, but really feel it when I do eat something (deli meat, anything baked from a supermarket) that is processed. I try to eat very simply, so much so that friends find it boring. 

B vitamins help me, a lot. So does black coffee. 

Good luck! I hope that you have a miracle!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, that makes me sad for you. Victoria is such a little beauty, she had me thinking I might want a chihuahua - and I've NEVER been interested in that breed before! I hope, though, if you do have to return her, that Bella turns out to be a wonderful, no-allergy-triggering little friend for both Merlin and you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My heart sank when I read your thread. I hope a return to your controlled diet is the miracle too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks every one ! I am really ambivalent this morning. Allergies are very high and I wonder if I should torture myself for 8-9 more days. I might bring her back this week-end.

Last time I had allergies this severe, they were to cats, and I ended up having to sleep outside because the cats were in the house...

Unfortunately her double coat is killing me... :-(


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

LizzysMom said:


> Well, that makes me sad for you. Victoria is such a little beauty, she had me thinking I might want a chihuahua - and I've NEVER been interested in that breed before! I hope, though, if you do have to return her, that Bella turns out to be a wonderful, no-allergy-triggering little friend for both Merlin and you.


You should get one. They are wonderful little dogs, so funny and full of spunk. Don't get a tiny one, get one around 5 pounds. They can follow you on walks and love being outside. The only thing is their teeth. They are so tiny it's hard to brush and they end up having a lotmof them extracted, as they get older. So tongues sticking out at some point are common with them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, that's it. The happy story only lasted 3 weeks. Victoria had settled in very nicely, we had gotten into a routine and it felt like she had been with us for years.

Unfortunately my allergies were bad and I couldn't take the risk of having to give her up later on, and hurt everyone even more.

So I brought her back this morning. :-(

She was happy to see her breeder, so that helps a little. She was very spoiled with love and attention the time she was with us, so I hope it's not too hard for her to go back to sharing her human with so many other dogs.

This whole adventure was very hard emotionnally. I am very sad and feel guilty. This has happened in the past that I've had to rehome a dog because of allergies and I had promised myself never to go through this again. I thought I had made all the right decisions. I guess I wasn't careful enough.

Merlin is feeling a little lost too. He doesn't do well as an only dog. His anxiety came back. I don't know if he'll ever get to have a brother or sister again. I feel it is so unfair that I can't live without dogs and have to suffer so much around them.

What a dreadful week that was...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Dechi  It sounds like Victoria just went on a wonderful vacation to your home from her perspective, but I'm sorry you and Merlin are sad  As an animal lover who is allergic to most animals with fur and feathers, I really empathize about how hard it is to find one you're not allergic to. Even within the same breed, you can be allergic to one and not another, like my situation with Zooey and the Maltese puppy I tried having several years ago. And with Maizie, I had slight allergies for the first 3 weeks, but with Frosty I had none. I am confident that you WILL find the right one for you, but I'm sorry it's not Victoria. Hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sad with you and for Merlin. I know you made the right decisions all along the way, but it just didn't add up right and that stinks. I know you have a great big hole for a chi, but down the road maybe another poodle? In the meantime, just breathe deeply and try to not feel too awful. You did do everything right. You couldn't know that your asthma would kick up like that until you tried. But asthma is too scary to take chances with. BF is asthmatic and that is why there won't be kitties in this house.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm so sorry, Dechi  It sounds like Victoria just went on a wonderful vacation to your home from her perspective, but I'm sorry you and Merlin are sad  As an animal lover who is allergic to most animals with fur and feathers, I really empathize about how hard it is to find one you're not allergic to. Even within the same breed, you can be allergic to one and not another, like my situation with Zooey and the Maltese puppy I tried having several years ago. And with Maizie, I had slight allergies for the first 3 weeks, but with Frosty I had none. I am confident that you WILL find the right one for you, but I'm sorry it's not Victoria. Hugs.


Yes, that's what's so hard about it, you can never be 100% sure. I am glad to hear you're having the same issues and can tolerate 2 different poodles though !

Do you have to use inhalers or not at all ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I am sad with you and for Merlin. I know you made the right decisions all along the way, but it just didn't add up right and that stinks. I know you have a great big hole for a chi, but down the road maybe another poodle? In the meantime, just breathe deeply and try to not feel too awful. You did do everything right. You couldn't know that your asthma would kick up like that until you tried. But asthma is too scary to take chances with. BF is asthmatic and that is why there won't be kitties in this house.


I agree that if I ever decide to try again, it should be another poodle. I would want to have as much chance of success as possible. I even wonder if I should go with the same breeder, even if she's not that great. Same genes maybe would help.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dechi, years ago following a near fatal reaction to an antibiotic, I developed a severe cat allergy that lasted for several years. This product which works in a similar fashion to allergy shots - took a little time, but gave me a lot of relief. Animal Hair and Dander | bioAllers

Of course I am not an allergist or doctor and would never think of trying to prescribe anything for you or anyone. Just sharing my own personal story.

ETA: I wasn't trying in any way to convince you to keep Victoria. Just wanted to share. I know how scary it is to have even a visit to a friend's home end in an asthma attack . So sorry this didn't work out.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Dechi, years ago following a near fatal reaction to an antibiotic, I developed a severe cat allergy that lasted for several years. This product which works in a similar fashion to allergy shots - took a little time, but gave me a lot of relief. Animal Hair and Dander | bioAllers
> 
> Of course I am not an allergist or doctor and would never think of trying to prescribe anything for you or anyone. Just sharing my own personal story.
> 
> ETA: I wasn't trying in any way to convince you to keep Victoria. Just wanted to share. I know how scary it is to have even a visit to a friend's home end in an asthma attack . So sorry this didn't work out.


I'll check it out, thank you !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, darn. I'm really am sorry it didn't work out with Victoria. Hugs!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Dechi, so sorry that it didn't work out with Victoria - allergies can be so difficult and make you sometimes feel so hopeless (at least that is how I feel everytime the ragweed gets up) Hope that another poodle may be in yours and Merlin's future.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

So sorry that it worked out this way but you have done what you needed to do. I sure hope that the right pooch will come along for you and as a pal for Merlin.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

((((HUGS)))) You made the right decision for you and for Victoria - I'm so sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Yes, that's what's so hard about it, you can never be 100% sure. I am glad to hear you're having the same issues and can tolerate 2 different poodles though !
> 
> Do you have to use inhalers or not at all ?


I don't have to use any meds with these guys. But I certainly would have to use an inhaler if I owned most breeds. I had a JRT stay withe me for two nights and got a tight chest.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry Dechi! I had a friend go through a very similar situation and it's heartbreaking. Thinking of you and Merlin.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dechi,

I am so very sorry to hear that this did not work out as you had hoped. 

Gentle hugs to you and Merlin and sending good wishes for another little companion for you both.

Cathy


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dechi, sorry it didn't work out with Victoria, you tried and that's all you can do. Hugs


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

With allergies like that I would stay with just poodles, it would seem any dog that sheds, would create a problem, even short haired dogs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> With allergies like that I would stay with just poodles, it would seem any dog that sheds, would create a problem, even short haired dogs.


I chose Victoria because my Chihuahua who passed away in june didn't give me allergies and I had her for 12 years. But even within the same breed, one dog can can work and the other one, not. Also Victoria was long haired, which I now know doesn't work for me.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh Dechi, I'm so sorry! I pray that you get better, and get the allergies under control. For both of your sakes.
{{{hugs }}} for you and Victoria. ❤


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear of this sad ending to your journey with Victoria, Dechi. Hope that you and Merlin can find another companion that won't trigger your allergies and that provides Merlin with the dog-ship that he needs!


----------

